# R15-500-10b8 I Got It!



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am on the E. Coast. It arrived at 4:16 AM. Will the guide rebuild? Just tried out the 30 sec slip and it works. I have been reading all the posts but other than the 30 slip I am not sure what else has been fixed. Does D send out fixes to repair just one problem each month? Gotta go get some java so I my brain can function!


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

It's here also Detroit area, 4:16am


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Got it here in West Palm Beach around 4am as well.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Got it here in NC as well, I believe everyone whom did not have it got it last night.

One thing I wish Directv would fix on the new boxes, D10 up to the R15, is fix the favorite channel function, on all the older recievers, when Directv added a new channel it appeared automatically in all the list, on the new boxes, it only adds it to the All list, for those of us that keeps the box on the favorite list, if a channel gets added we may not now it. Granted those of us here on the forums knows whats being added, but the average Joe that does not keep up with these forums and have a favorites list will not know of new services.

Example: I went to my aunts house the other day to hook up her dvd player and while there I flipped thru her D10 and notice all the channels added over the last year were not showing, had to add them to the list.

The old Hughes boxes use to be like this.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

got it too here in ohio


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I guess there not updating the 300 model yet


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cybok0 said:


> I guess there not updating the 300 model yet


From what I was just told... The Philips are next in line. They are holding off a bit to monitor the Humax release first and see how things are going.

Philips units WILL eventually be updated. I know it sucks...... but they will be updated... They are not going to have a permanent difference between the models.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I was just told... The Philips are next in line. They are holding off a bit to monitor the Humax release first and see how things are going.
> 
> Philips units WILL eventually be updated. I know it sucks...... but they will be updated... They are not going to have a permanent difference between the models.


Thanks for the info


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Ohio at 4:14 am


----------



## franco (Nov 6, 2003)

Got it in Western New york!!! I have noticed if you let it update naturally vs. forced, the date is accurate . Mine said 5/3/06 at 4:15 am. Sorry if this has been noted before!
frank


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

franco said:


> Got it in Western New york!!! I have noticed if you let it update naturally vs. forced, the date is accurate . Mine said 5/3/06 at 4:15 am. Sorry if this has been noted before!
> frank


I have a R15-300, so I guess I will need to have some extra patience. Rest assured though, I will actively follow the postings anticipating there are no new problems, and that all the current ones are fixed, right?!? :lol:


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I was just told... The Philips are next in line. They are holding off a bit to monitor the Humax release first and see how things are going.
> 
> Philips units WILL eventually be updated. I know it sucks...... but they will be updated... They are not going to have a permanent difference between the models.


No offense, but that just sucks. If there's no real difference between the two, why delay the release on the 300?? Are they going to trickle it out at first like they did for the 500, too?? So, we should have the update by, say, June 1st?

Man, this sucks...I really thought we'd ALL have it today......guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## colobbfan (Mar 18, 2006)

got it in Arvada CO at 5 am Mountain Time
John


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

syphix said:


> No offense, but that just sucks. If there's no real difference between the two, why delay the release on the 300?? Are they going to trickle it out at first like they did for the 500, too?? So, we should have the update by, say, June 1st?
> 
> Man, this sucks...I really thought we'd ALL have it today......guess I'll have to wait.


None taken... and I agree..

I know they are different enough that they need seperate software builds.

I would think you would have it sooner that then but.... 
I will get periodic updates, and I will of course relay them to you all.

This particular release for the Humax systems was VERY spread out, very out of the normal.


----------



## sandi916 (Apr 8, 2006)

There are certain shows I tape daily. I thought the new update would help with the consistency of the taping. I checked the To Do List last night. One show was scheduled on Thurs not on Fri-next week not on Mon but being taped on Tues and Wed. I called D and they said that this fix was not included in the 10b8 update but they are "constantly" sending through updates and it will be addressed in the future as will the 5 minute warning re. changing channels.

From reading these postings I thought an update was a major occurrence and happened about once a month. Do they not know what they are talking about?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

sandi916 said:


> From reading these postings I thought an update was a major occurrence and happened about once a month. Do they not know what they are talking about?


This update was a major occurance because so many of us deserately wanted the 30 sec slip feature. It's nearly as good as 30 sec skip.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

What are the physical hardware differences between the Philips and Humax boxes? Has anyone opened up a Philips box and taken any pics of the hardware?

There are pics of the Humax R15's in this thread

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=270214&page=1&pp=30


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

d0ug said:


> What are the physical hardware differences between the Philips and Humax boxes? Has anyone opened up a Philips box and taken any pics of the hardware?
> 
> There are pics of the Humax R15's in this thread
> 
> http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=270214&page=1&pp=30


I'd just like the FCC ID off the back of a Phillips box. Anyone, look on the back. FCC ID: and then xxxxxxxxx. What's the xxxxxxxx? With that ID we can see more from the FCC site.


----------



## ghstbstr (Apr 23, 2006)

This sucks!!!
I am still waiting for it to happen!!!
That is whenever DirecTV feels like updating the R15-300 model!!!


----------



## JAWheat411 (Mar 19, 2004)

I am in the same boat. Been waiting for the R15 300 for these last few days. In the meantime my problems with the R15 are getting worse by the day. Seriously, this time last week I didn't have a single problem with the unit. Since then it has turned to crap. I really don't understand how this thing could acquire so many problems all the sudden. I have to unplug the unit at least once a day. I hope and pray for a sign that the new update hits my unit soon. Like I said in a previous thread, if this doesn't solve anything I will have to send it back.


----------

